# on the list



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Here's a couple of cuties that are on the things to do list.

<img src = http://www.cleancomputes.com/Cub/Cub%20and%20Implement%20Gallery/Alton's%20Collection/Sequential%20A's.jpg>


They are a pair of 1940 A's, ser#s 21147 and 21148. We've set them aside for my 3 year old twin boys. When they are old enough to do most of the work we might be ready to start them.:lmao:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Thay look pretty sharp PM. Never used a cub, or an A, got to be strange the first time, hanging off the side of the tractor and all. I can see how it would be GREAT for garden work . BTW, how many HP did those things have?


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Ingersoll, they are great for garden wok, the row passes right under your feet. Definetly weird for pulling stuff, the draw bar is to your left, so throws your perception off a little til you get used to it. You should try to back up a wagon with one!!!:argh: 

The official HP rating is Drawbar: 15.53 for distilate, 17.35 for gas

PTO/Belt:17.12 for distilate, 19.06 for gas

They actually used the same engine as the C except the C had a mounting hole for a hyd pump. The 2 above have no starters, hand crank only.
The pic below is our 1940 B and 1944 A. We have cultivaters for the A and use it for the garden. Our garden is about 30 yards wide, with the A we got 4 extra rows over our 384 with 1 row 3PT cultivater.  
The cultivaters aren't on in the pic, but that is what the levers are for. (no hydraulics availlable until 48 with the super A)


<img src =http://www.cleancomputes.com/Cub/Cub%20and%20Implement%20Gallery/Alton's%20Collection/1940%20B%20and%201944%20A.jpg>


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

The A's, and C's had the same motor? I always thought the C's had more power then that. My Dad ran a 6" flail mower with his C, seemed to handle it well.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Yes the C's had the same 113 motor. The C had a heavier gov spring, turned up at 1800+ RPM, A turned 1425. More RPM, more HP.

C HP ratings:
drawbar; 18.5 (gas?)
belt/PTO; 20.5 (gas?)

These were IH numbers, the numbers for the A were Neb test figures.
When they went to super C/ super A1, they got the 123 engine, same block, thinner sleeves, bigger pistons. Th erest of the engine remained the same.

We are restoring a 1947 BN and installed the 123 pistons and sleeves. The head was just taken to the engine rebuilders today to be rebuilt. I hope to soon be able to post pics, as this was a basket case. It sat under a tree for about 20 years before we got it. No tin that's any good, and the only usable part of the engine was the block, and we had to change the main caps in that.
Long story, I'll fill y'all in , in another thread.


----------

